# Load Center vs MCC vs Switchboard vs...



## guitarboyled (Jun 22, 2009)

What's the difference between

- Load Center
- Motor Control Center
- Switchgear Unit Panel
- Switchboard
- Electrical Panel
- Breaker Box


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Size
Controls
Size
Size
Size


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> Size
> Controls
> Size
> Size
> Size


In other words, semantics in some cases, application in others.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Around here many refer to panels with push in breakers as load centers while panels with bolt in breakers as panelboards. MCC is motor control cabinet with "buckets" full of starters relays and such for, well, controlling motors. Distribution panelboards is used to describe a large wall mounted panelboard that powers only feeders (usually 3 phase) to equipment or panels. Switch gear usually refers to free standing equipment that powers only feeders. Switchboard, electric panel and breaker box are just slang terms for a panelboard or loadcenter. I am sure answers will differ based on regional slang and terminology.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

guitarboyled said:


> - Load Center
> - Electrical Panel
> - Breaker Box


These are all names for panelboards.



> - Motor Control Center


 This is designed for the control of multiple small motor loads.



> - Switchgear Unit Panel


 Just another name for switchboards.

We make the distinction between switchgear and switchboards meaning one has controls and breakers or contactors, whereas switchboards only have controls and there's no power distribution. That is not an NEC recognized designation, though.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not really disagreeing with the others, in a lot of cases it is slang.

However, if you work with the NEC there are a few NEC definitions you should know as the rules can be different for each type.



> *Panelboard.* A single panel or group of panel units designed
> for assembly in the form of a single panel, including
> buses and automatic overcurrent devices, and equipped
> with or without switches for the control of light, heat, or
> ...



Keep in mind, to the NEC a panelboard is the breakers and bus bars without the enclosure.

This is a panelbaord without breakers installed










When you order panelboards you generally have to specify a panelboard type, and enclosure type, a cover type and a host of other options. If you just ask for a panelboard you will not have a complete unit.



> *Switchboard.* A large single panel, frame, or assembly of
> panels on which are mounted on the face, back, or both,
> switches, overcurrent and other protective devices, buses,
> and usually instruments. Switchboards are generally accessible
> ...


Here is one example of a switchboard but they can look much different.












> *Motor Control Center.* An assembly of one or more enclosed
> sections having a common power bus and principally
> containing motor control units.


In the picture below is a MCC (Motor Control Center) notice the extra image, that is a 'bucket' and that contains the controls, it slides and out of the MCC pretty easily so you can take one out and pop in another one. Either for repair or different needs.














Additionally 'Loadcenter' is a basically a marketing term, it generally means a plug in breaker panelboard already installed in a cabinet, with a cover all in one box and one part number.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Here is one example of a switchboard but they can look much different.


 That is a nice looking Switchboard, undoubtedly marine by virtue of the wood grab rails in front and what appears to be stainless steel. Is that a project of yours?

Looks like generator controls on the right side though, that would be unusual in a Switchboard that is not associated with generation (mentioned for the benefit of the less familiar who might interpret that to think that Control Panels are Switchboards).


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

And some MCC's will have panel boards behind a blank door. They will normally take up 2 or more bucket slots. Sometimes you might only spot it by the label on the door, if the installer took the time to make a label. 

International sized buckets are 1/2 the hight of a standard US bucket. A PITA to work in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JRaef said:


> That is a nice looking Switchboard, undoubtedly marine by virtue of the wood grab rails in front and what appears to be stainless steel. Is that a project of yours?


No, just Internet photos, but thanks I was wondering what was up with the wood.


----------

